# Gps Users



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Garmin C550 and have been looking for custom campground POI files for it. Does anyone here have any POI files or know where some can be downloaded? 
Theres alot of campgrounds out there, Federal, State, Good Sam, Koa, TT, etc, etc. I would like to be able to have those available while on the road and looking for something while were traveling.
Im open to creating the files as well, they arent anything special just a spreadsheet or tab delimited file basically

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I know this is not what you are looking for but here is a great tool I use often. It is a website that has lat longs as well as names, addresses and more.....Check it out for the manual entries but it definately seems thorough. I'll still keep my eyes open for what you are speaking about.

*Cool Tool*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have the Gramin Nuvi 350 & it has the campgrounds in the area in the "Lodging" section. I just thought they all gave that info?









Noble very cool tool indeed.









Tami


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

RizFam said:


> We have the Gramin Nuvi 350 & it has the campgrounds in the area in the "Lodging" section. I just thought they all gave that info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do but only a very small percentage of all campgrounds are in the Garmin database. Only 3 of the 8 RV Parks we stayed at duaring our 5000 mile trip were listed.









Rick


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

do co-pilot files worrk with Garmin?? is so, this site has plenty of data

co-pilot, delorme, and microsoft streets add ons


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd be interested to know if there's a POI for dump sites - independent of the ones at camp grounds. ie: locations within a city/town/village.

I should add that I am new to GPS. My wife has an HP Ipaq hx2490b PDA and it has a funky GPS icon in the system area. After much internet research, I purchased a bluetooth GPS receiver, TomTom software, and a window mount. Used it for the first time last week. Was pretty cool -- although at times the GPS said I was driving down the middle of a farmers' field and not the highway. It corrected itself eventually.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

They are cool. We use the Streets&Trips, on the laptop. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

CanadaCruizin said:


> I'd be interested to know if there's a POI for dump sites - independent of the ones at camp grounds. ie: locations within a city/town/village.


Although not in a POI list, maybe this site would be of interest to you --> RV dump site locations by state


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Garmin NUVI 660 and have loaded .CSV files downloaded from
http://www.poi-factory.com/ 
http://www.gpspassion.com/forumsen/default.asp?CAT_ID=20


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

dougdogs said:


> do co-pilot files worrk with Garmin?? is so, this site has plenty of data
> 
> co-pilot, delorme, and microsoft streets add ons


Very nice. I like the POI factory deal a lot too.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Dean_P said:


> http://www.poi-factory.com/
> http://www.gpspassion.com/forumsen/default.asp?CAT_ID=20


Thanks for the links, they have a bunch of great info.


----------

